# Mods to a COS I just got



## Jawgaboy (Jan 2, 2019)

He guys, I'm fairly new to the smoking game and just received my first stick burner. It's a cheap char broil American gourmet and needs some mods badly. She leaks from both doors pretty bad, I know that there is a 30-40 degree difference from end to end, install gauges
 at grate level, extend the stack inside to grate level, I'm looking into baffle/tuning devices now but don't want to spend $100 to get one. So I'm here seeking any advice. Thanks ya'll!


----------



## offset1945 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi Jawgaboy,

Baffles / tunning plates should not cost you that much $.
As a reference, an 18 1/2 inch x 4 inch piece of 'flat bar' that is 1/2 inch thick costs ~ $ 11.90 

That is 1/2 inch steel flat bar, most use 1/4 or less for their tunning plates and many would not be 18 1/2 ( which was also even actually too wide for me as well ) ... most would be 14 - 15 inches.

So IMO you could get plenty of 4" inch wide 1/4 tunning plates for < $ 50.


----------



## Jawgaboy (Jan 6, 2019)

Brial001, thanks for commenting! I’ve recently got in contact with a fabrication shop near me and found some scrap metal to build one. I’m thinking about a solid sheet though and drill holes in it.


----------



## QuintsRevenge (Jan 28, 2019)

Jawgaboy said:


> Brial001, thanks for commenting! I’ve recently got in contact with a fabrication shop near me and found some scrap metal to build one. I’m thinking about a solid sheet though and drill holes in it.



How did it come out ? How is it working ?


----------

